# LED Controller with touch screen 3.2"



## kapelan (Apr 1, 2008)

This controller was designed to control LED fixture. 
Based on Arduino AtMega2560 with 3.2" TFT touch screen.
It has: 
8 dimmable channels:
- 1 to 120 minutes sunset/sunrise mode for each channel.
- Max level for each channel can be controlled from UI, so if decided to reduce the power of the light - just change the % level by finger from the touch screen.
Each color from UI channel can be adjusted to the real color of LED. It supports standard RGB colors (65535 variations)
12 timers:
- each timer can control any channel or any set of channels.
- each timer has 2 modes:
"sunrise" > "stay ON" > "sunset" > "stay OFF"
or
"sunrise" > "sunset">...>"sunrise">"sunset" loop with random duration. So aquarium newer looks the same. 
LED drivers on board:
-Current can be adjusted 300mA-1A from User Interface or by screwdriver for safe operated LED.
-Supported LEDs voltage- 1V to 35V.
-Supported LED current 300mA to 1A
------------------------------------
Note from 2013-06-25:
Due to high cost Recom drivers were replaced by NCL30160
--
The new fixture has been working for a 2 weeks without any issue.
In reality it looks much better then on video.
The target of the project was achieved:
- full easy spectrum control without hardware replacement, changing the maximum level of each channel from touch screen UI.
------------------------------------
Estimation of the project:
Mega2560 = $20
3.2" TFT = $20
TFT Shield = $20
LED Drivers =8*$6 =$48
Wires and some cheep parts about $10-$20
Total:
$110-130 controller 
plus power supply+LEDs


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is pretty amazing!! Is this your DIY? If so I would love to see another project for myself


----------



## kapelan (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks,
Arduino Mega and TFT are standard devices from eBay, software and connection shield - my design. Was thinking to put everything on one board, but Arduino has so good price/quality ... so it is better to use existing device as a lego. 
In a couple of days will post images of hardware.
The idea of this device to give a second life for an old fixture: compact or t5.
This device will be mounted into old Coralllife fixture. Basically only aluminum enclosure will be used. LEDs on the way so far cannot post images.
Would be happy to hear what I'm missing.


----------



## Ik0eS (Mar 1, 2013)

Did you program it by yourself? Is it from an open source and if it is can you share the source code? That's really neat. Imagine tweaking it and using a good micro controller or perhaps the same time a raspberry pi. Imagine the possibilities. Well done.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I should finish up the coding for my DIY controller too...

I assume you're using either the DS1307 or a DS3231 for the RTC?

Are the timing/all settings saved to EEPROM in case of power failure?


----------



## Ik0eS (Mar 1, 2013)

To those who are interested building their own DIY open source (code) - controller and monitoring system. You can visit one of the site, like for example:

http://www.openreefs.com/


----------



## kapelan (Apr 1, 2008)

I've got the PCB and almost all parts.
The sandwich: 
- Touch screen on the top
- shield with LED drivers in the middle
- Arduino Mega 2560 bottom
Two connectors with 10 pins each :
- 2 pins power and 8 pins for 4 LEDs (+-)
As a power supply I'm using 9A 36V , Basically can be used any, I've tried 12V,24V - everything is working as expected. 
LEDs that I've bought from eBay do not work, need to order something else.
Thinking about 30W Cree, 3-red 3-blue and 2-white:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360503042399
Does anybody use them?


----------



## kapelan (Apr 1, 2008)

Finlay everything are assembled and the light is on the top of aquarium.
The last 3 pictures were made about 20-30 seconds between them, the spectrum of the light was in a slowly changing mode. 
It looks really amassing: aquarium slowly changing colors like a rainbow.

Controller and power supply are located inside old Coralife fixture.
Basically only power line comes to fixture.
Because it was minimum modification outside of Corallife fixture the device looks pretty cool.


----------



## kapelan (Apr 1, 2008)

Added video from the header.
The project is alive now.
First impression:
1. Light looks amassing
2. Quality of the light is better, probably because of a lot of red.


----------

